# Votre avis concernant l'américanisation et l'anti-américanisation en Europe! Importan



## Mediterranneo (18 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour,

Pour un travail de matûrité (école qui précède l'Université) - j'aurais besoin de votre avis concernant l'Américanisation et l'anti-américanisation en Europe par le biais de la publicité...

En prenant, comme exemple; McDonald's.

Qui peut me donner quelques idées et commentaires?

C'est important - et urgent, merci pour votre participation...


----------



## supermoquette (18 Octobre 2005)

Mon avis ?

Well well well...

Files faire tes devoirs !


----------



## La mouette (18 Octobre 2005)

Je vais demander à mon père qui a été libéré en 1945 pas l'armée américaine...je reviens


----------



## quetzalk (18 Octobre 2005)

*Je suis super content*
d'avoir réussi à poster dans ce thread avant qu'il ne ferme.


----------



## macinside (18 Octobre 2005)

pourquoi j'ai cliquer sur le petit triangle ?  :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (18 Octobre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> *Je suis super content*
> d'avoir réussi à poster dans ce thread avant qu'il ne ferme.




2 fois moi...encore plus..

Mon papa n'est pas contre ni pour...juste qu'il dit que c'est pas l'endroit pour parler politique..:sleep:


----------



## quetzalk (18 Octobre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> ...juste qu'il dit que c'est pas l'endroit pour parler politique..:sleep:



Aahhh.... (soupir nostalgique du temps où    )


----------



## supermoquette (18 Octobre 2005)

Ouf Jos&#233; Bov&#233; n'a rien entendu


----------



## La mouette (18 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ouf José Bové n'a rien entendu



Il a un Mac José ??


----------



## al02 (18 Octobre 2005)

Mediterranneo a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Pour un travail de mat&#251;rit&#233; (&#233;cole qui pr&#233;c&#232;de l'Universit&#233 - j'aurais besoin de votre avis concernant l'Am&#233;ricanisation et l'anti-am&#233;ricanisation en Europe par le biais de la publicit&#233;...
> 
> ...




L'Am&#233;rique importe son *ob&#233;sit&#233;* en Europe !  

Voil&#224; ce qui arrive &#224; vouloir suivre leur style de vie de m...


----------



## Fondug (18 Octobre 2005)

Mediterranneo a dit:
			
		

> En prenant, comme exemple; McDonald's.


 
C'est le remplaçant de Tiger ?


----------



## Gwen (18 Octobre 2005)

Tant que les am&#233;ricains feront des Macintosh, des iPod et autre gadgets de chez Apple, je suis pour l'am&#233;rica&#233;isationnisme. Surtout quand on voit ce qu'on aurait en informatique si on voulait acheter Fran&#231;ais.

Et puis, si tu ne veut pas aller au Mc Do, va chez Quick, c'est belge


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Octobre 2005)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Tant que les am&#233;ricains feront des Macintosh, des iPod et autre gadgets de chez Apple, je suis pour l'am&#233;rica&#233;isationnisme. Surtout quand on voit ce qu'on aurait en informatique si on voulait acheter Fran&#231;ais.



C'est vrai qu'il y a de bons trucs aux States: tout ce que fait la Pomme &#233;videmment, des s&#233;ries TV, certains films... Et puis aussi des mauvais : le Mc Do, la peoplelisation de la classe politique, les proc&#232;s pour tout et n'importe quoi (surtout n'importe quoi)... Et tout &#231;a arrive en France quand &#231;a n'y est pas d&#233;j&#224;.


----------



## quetzalk (18 Octobre 2005)

Mediterranneo a dit:
			
		

> Pour un travail de matûrité (école qui précède l'Université) - j'aurais besoin de votre avis concernant l'Américanisation et l'anti-américanisation en Europe par le biais de la publicité...
> En prenant, comme exemple; McDonald's.
> Qui peut me donner quelques idées et commentaires?
> .



Faudrait demander au McDo de la région de SteMère l'Eglise d'un côté, à celui de Bagdad de l'autre (oui je sais c'est pas - pas encore - en Europe mais c'est pour pondérer).


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Octobre 2005)

*Tr&#232;s simple en fait. *

Qu'apr&#232;s la premi&#232;re il y a eu la deuxi&#232;me guerre mondiale.
Qu'avant la deuxi&#232;me il y e&#251;t la premi&#232;re. Que les ricains interviennent dans le camp alli&#233; en 1917. Le temps qu'ils d&#233;barquent et se pr&#233;parent, ils pourront tout juste tirer quelques coups de fusil et perdre 120 000 hommes.
Par contre ils ont vendu plein d'acier, de canons, d'armes, de charbon, de bl&#233; aux pays europ&#233;ens et de vider les r&#233;serves en or des banques centrales des pays europ&#233;ens. Les Am&#233;rique ressortent de la guerre aussi fortifi&#233;s que les pays europ&#233;ens sont ruin&#233;s.
Fin de l'h&#233;g&#233;monie europ&#233;enne.

En 1941, re-entr&#233;e en guerre &#224; cause d'Hitler et Hiro Hito.
Paf, ils nous refont &#224; peu pr&#232;s le m&#234;me coup qu'en 1917-18 &#224; part qu'ils ont un r&#244;le beaucoup plus actifs sur les th&#233;&#226;tres d'op&#233;rations.
Ils vendent de tout &#224; tout le monde (sauf aux allemands et aux japs), noient leur crise &#233;conomique latente dans l'&#233;conomie de guerre, fabriquent des canons, des bateaux, des avions et hop, miracle du plein emploi.

L'oncle Sam ressort grand vainqueur de la bataille pour l'h&#233;g&#233;monie mondiale. L'Am&#233;rique est rayonnante, elle repr&#233;sente le paradis capitalo-consum&#233;riste sur Terre aux yeux de nous autres pauvres europ&#233;ens dont les pays sont compl&#232;tement d&#233;truits.
L'oncle Sam, grand prince, nous fait passer ses fonds de caisse pour nous aider, c'est ce qu'on a appel&#233; le "plan Marshall".
Du coup, on reconstruit nos villes d&#233;truites, nos usines d&#233;truites, notre &#233;conomie d&#233;truite, notre syst&#232;me politique d&#233;truite.

Du coup, en plus de nous aider &#224; reconstruire tout &#231;a les ricains, ils en profitent pour nous abreuver  de leurs produits, leur cin&#233;ma et instaurer l'am&#233;ricane ouai of live en Europe. L'Europe est devenue un important march&#233; &#233;conomique pour Sam. Le r&#234;ve am&#233;ricain brille alors de mille feux. On voudrait tous &#234;tre ricains et on gobe parce qu'en gros y'a que &#231;a &#224; gober.
Que juste pas loin &#224; c&#244;t&#233; il y a les russcofs et le rideau de fer. Donc guerre froide, donc logique de blocs. Donc alors qu'en face il ont Staline et Karl Marx, nous on nous refourgue Mickey et Donald.
Les ricains sont devenus la seule hyper puissance mondiale.

En fait voil&#224;, chuis plus tr&#232;s s&#251;r de tout &#231;a, que mon fam&#233;lique cerveau a beaucoup oubli&#233; de choses, tellement il n'est plus habitu&#233; &#224; r&#233;fl&#233;chir. Mais les ricains, ils pensent pas frnachouillard comme nous alors tous v&#234;tus de Nike, de Levi's et un cocacola &#224; la main on r&#226;le. 
C'est tr&#232;s fran&#231;ais.


----------



## MacEntouziast (18 Octobre 2005)

c'est joli, ce que tu portes, là.


----------



## molgow (18 Octobre 2005)

Mediterranneo a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Pour un travail de matûrité (école qui précède l'Université) - j'aurais besoin de votre avis concernant l'Américanisation et l'anti-américanisation en Europe par le biais de la publicité...
> 
> ...



1) Réfléchis par toi-même. On est pas là pour t'aider à passer ton bac...
2) Ta date de naissance (dans ton profil) est 1980 ! Tu as redoublé combien de fois pour être encore au gymnase (lycée) ?!


----------



## Mediterranneo (18 Octobre 2005)

Malgré toute la bonne volonté, mon amie est coincée face à ce travail, déjà presque 20 pages - ce n'est pas pour moi, c'était juste pour lui donner un coup de main, et par une discussion (forum) peut parfois jaillir la lumière et donner des avis aux quels elle n'aurait pas pensé...


----------



## supermoquette (18 Octobre 2005)

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=115340


----------



## Fondug (18 Octobre 2005)

Sans pitié...    

Achete no logo med...néo, ca t'coutera moins cher que 150 chai pas quoi (francs suisses, euros, poulets grippés ?)


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=115340



*Ben merde alors*
Vite !


1°) Éditer mon message précédent.
2°) envoyer un MP à méditman.


----------



## yvos (18 Octobre 2005)

Moi tr&#232;s s&#233;rieusement je pense que c'est mal!


----------



## Mediterranneo (18 Octobre 2005)

Mieux:

http://www.macg.co/tribumac/pa/index.php3?aLst=12&aIdCat=13

Le 2/3 du travail est fait mais y'a des imprécisions, je veux juste lui rendre service...


----------



## supermoquette (18 Octobre 2005)

Si elle est &#224; lausanne elle passe &#224; la BCU-Dorigny et elle y trouvera &#224; coup sur plein d'infos !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Octobre 2005)

Mediterranneo a dit:
			
		

> http://www.macg.co/tribumac/pa/index.php3?aLst=12&aIdCat=13



*Tiens tiens tiens*
le prix est passé de 150 ¤ à 100 ¤...


----------



## Lio70 (18 Octobre 2005)

Je n'ai pas envie d'écrire des pages sur le sujet.

Je dirai seulement que, chaque fois que je vais aux Etats-Unis, je n'ai jamais l'occasion d'être contrarié par quoi que ce soit, j'aime leur savoir-vivre, leur pragmatisme, leur efficacité. Quand je rentre chez nous, j'ai l'impression de débarquer dans un pays sous-développé où on mène des combats d'arrière-garde et on bavarde dans le vide.


----------



## Mediterranneo (18 Octobre 2005)

Au fait c'est 100 Euros (mais 150.- Chf)...

Informations par téléphone ou MP.

L'avant-dernier jet est pour ce lundi qui vient...

J'ai assisté à ses démarches; BCU, bibliothèque municipale, Fnac, Payot...

Croyez-moi... c'est pas facile ce sujet...

Un coup de pouce est le bienvenu...


----------



## supermoquette (18 Octobre 2005)

Faut quelle fouille le site des Lettres et des SSP, y a pas mal de gens qui travaillent sur ces sujets l&#224; et donnent des infos autant en linguistique (dont une belle blonde :love: ) qu'en socio.


----------



## J-Marc (18 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Très simple en fait. *
> 
> 
> Ils vendent de tout à tout le monde (sauf aux allemands et aux japs)



Un peu à tout le monde en fait pour certains : lire ou relire "IBM et l'holocauste" d' Edwin Black
Au delà de son attitude pendant la guerre, on y trouve une histoire d'IBM et de ses dirigeants assez "édifiante". Aussi un éclairage qui permet de voire différement les politiques ("produits" et "commerciales") actuelles d'IBM. :mouais: 


Sinon, le fait d'aborder le thème de l'américanisation uniquement à travers la publicité nous réduit, nous autres bipèdes, citoyens, dotés de structures politiques, d'une histoire, d'une conscience, et on l'espère, de quelques neurones, cela nous réduit, disais-je, à l'état de moutons à tondre. 

Et c'est assez désagréable    

Quand au courant anti-américanisation, ce n'est sans doute pas dans la pub qu'il prend sa source, même si elle le récupère parfois, et avec précautions.


----------



## Mediterranneo (18 Octobre 2005)

J'ai vu qu'il y a pas mal de commentaires, je vous lirai plus attentivement à ma pause de midi...

(au travail, pas trop de possibilité de "surfer" - tranquillement)...

Si une personne serait disposée à venir en aide pour combler les dernières lacunes, MP ou téléphone (dès 17h), merci à tous.


----------



## molgow (18 Octobre 2005)

C'est tout de m&#234;me bien triste de penser &#224; "acheter son baccalaur&#233;at" en payant quelqu'un d'autre pour ses r&#233;ponses ! 
Un baccalaur&#233;at, &#231;a se travaille et &#231;a se gagne soi-m&#234;me ! Sinon &#231;a ne vaut rien ! L'intelligence &#231;a ne s'ach&#232;te pas !
Tu penses que le jour o&#249; ton amie sera dans la vie active, elle pourra passer une petite annonce pour demander un coup de main contre retribution parce que le boulot que lui a donn&#233; son employeur est _trop difficile_ ?


----------



## lumai (18 Octobre 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Tu penses que le jour o&#249; ton amie sera dans la vie active, elle pourra passer une petite annonce pour demander un coup de main contre retribution parce que le boulot que lui a donn&#233; son employeur est _trop difficile_ ?


 C'est pas un peu le principe de la sous traitance, &#231;a ?


----------



## supermoquette (18 Octobre 2005)

C'est vrai que &#231;a peut toujours aider un &#233;tudiant fauch&#233;


----------



## Mediterranneo (18 Octobre 2005)

Si c'&#233;tait "ach&#232;ter" le travail, je ne lui aurais pas donn&#233; un coup de main...

Parfois, dans la vie, nous sommes confront&#233;s &#224; des obstacles... et elle n'a pas de "grand-fr&#232;re" ou de "grande-soeur" comme beaucoup pour se faire aid&#233; ou des personnes avec un certain bagage... (encore moins les parents, origines &#233;trang&#232;res).

Quand j'avais du pr&#233;senter un travail pour mes examens finaux, j'&#233;tais bien content qu'ont m'ait aid&#233;... pour la relecture, j'ai fait appel &#224; un correcteur typographe (mais je ma&#238;trisais bien mon domaine contrairement &#224; elle son ce sujet) - il ne s'agit pas de "m&#226;cher" le travail, mais de donner des "lumi&#232;res" - des pistes... le document est d&#233;j&#224; &#233;toff&#233;, de 20 &#224; 30 pages environ... mais selon son prof, il manque des "d&#233;tails" - des probl&#232;mes de "structuration"...

C'est dommage de peindre le tableau en noir, le but est de pr&#233;senter un travail de qualit&#233; - et je la soutiens dans ses &#233;tudes... m&#234;me les universitaires ont besoin d'aide... et font appel &#224; des personnes ext&#233;rieures...


----------



## Fondug (18 Octobre 2005)

Ben à te lire, sans lire ses 20 pages, j'vois pas vraiment ce qu'on peut faire...


----------



## supermoquette (18 Octobre 2005)

Si tu avais post&#233; sa photo, possible que &#231;a aurait mieux march&#233;


----------



## Hippocampe (18 Octobre 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> C'est tout de même bien triste de penser à "acheter son baccalauréat" en payant quelqu'un d'autre pour ses réponses !
> Un baccalauréat, ça se travaille et ça se gagne soi-même ! Sinon ça ne vaut rien ! L'intelligence ça ne s'achète pas !
> Tu penses que le jour où ton amie sera dans la vie active, elle pourra passer une petite annonce pour demander un coup de main contre retribution parce que le boulot que lui a donné son employeur est _trop difficile_ ?



En même temps, donner deux ou trois pistes de réflexion, avec en complément des éléments de biblio (qu'elle devra donc lire toute seule comme une grande), ça me semble pas être "acheter" un devoir. C'est juste orienter pour étoffer les choses quand on ne maitrise pas un sujet. 
Enfin ce n'est que mon avis. 

@Mediterraneo : :modo: regarde ton Tableau utilisateur -> MP en vue


----------



## Mediterranneo (18 Octobre 2005)

Des idées... des pistes... des commentaires...


----------



## Mediterranneo (18 Octobre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> En même temps, donner deux ou trois pistes de réflexion, avec en complément des éléments de biblio (qu'elle devra donc lire toute seule comme une grande), ça me semble pas être "acheter" un devoir. C'est juste orienter pour étoffer les choses quand on ne maitrise pas un sujet.
> Enfin ce n'est que mon avis.
> 
> @Mediterraneo : :modo: regarde ton Tableau utilisateur -> MP en vue



Je regarderai ça tranquillement à 12h...


----------



## supermoquette (18 Octobre 2005)

des photos...


----------



## iKool (18 Octobre 2005)

L'américanisation de notre société à travers la pub, en particulier pour MacDo ?

Bah, euh, mauvais exemple, non ?
La pub MacDo aux states a pratiquement tout le temps insisté sur le "beaucoup pour pas cher" (voir "supersize me" excellent documentaire)
En France, au contraire, surtout depuis la vache folle, MacDo tente de plus en plus le coup "équilibre alimentaire et proximité avec le monde rural" (ah ah ah - excusez-moi, c'est nerveux)

La pub MacDo en France, me semble donc plutôt un exemple de recherche de liens forts avec un passé européen, un terroir, même si c'est pour vendre un produit américain.

Sinon, dans l'enfonçage de portes ouvertes, MacDo, c'est facile : culture du rapide, du résumé, du zapping, blablabla...

Mais sur le fond, fondug a raison : sans avoir lu les pages déjà pondues, c'est dur de savoir exactement de quoi tu as besoin.


----------



## Fondug (18 Octobre 2005)

J'rajouterai que le développement de mac do, c'est avant tout le développement d'une entreprise. On est loin d'une invasion de spin doctors nous vantant l'amérique. Comme le dit iKool, je ne vois pas dans le développement du Mac Do un acte d'impérialisme américain, surtout que les mac do, quoiqu'on en pense, amène son lot d'emplois (précaires ou étudiant, là n'est pas la question) et font travailler les producteurs agro-alimentaires locaux.

L'américanisation j'la vois plus dans la prise de controle de plus en plus flagrante d'entreprises françaises par les fonds d'pension américains.


----------



## J-Marc (18 Octobre 2005)

L'américanisation par la pub, c'est d'abord l'abandon du français au profit d'un slogan en anglais (la loi Toubon n'interdit pas l'anglais pour les noms commerciaux ni pour les slogans, hélas). Même des entreprises françaises de premier plan utilisent l'anglais. 
Snobisme, suivisme, ou réel besoin ? 

C'est aussi l'abandon de marques locales ou nationales au profit de marques mondiales, souvent pensées depuis et pour les États Unis. voire par exemple la disparition d'une marque comme Gemey. on commence par accoler le nom américain (Maybeline), on cite les deux à égalité, puis l'ancien nom passe en arrière plan, puis disparait.

Ensuite, la campagne de pub devient mondiale, économie oblige, et les ressorts qui la font fonctionner sont censés être efficaces partout. Et ils vont le devenir, à force de répétition et d'accumulation   

Au secours !


----------



## Mediterranneo (18 Octobre 2005)

La pause de midi approche et je lis vos diff&#233;rents commentaires avec plus d'attention...

Merci, c'est vraiment sympa.

Si vous le d&#233;sirez, je vous mets son travail de mat&#251;rit&#233; (document word) afin que vous puissiez mieux juger son travail et ses &#233;crits - et pourrez ainsi voir le travail d&#233;j&#224; effectu&#233;!


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Octobre 2005)

Mediterranneo a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,



au revoir....



			
				Mediterranneo a dit:
			
		

> Pour un travail de matûrité .



tu grandis? haaaa....le sexe......



			
				Mediterranneo a dit:
			
		

> Qui peut me donner quelques idées et commentaires?
> C'est important - et urgent, merci pour votre participation...



SMG...?


----------



## iKool (18 Octobre 2005)

J-Marc a dit:
			
		

> L'américanisation par la pub, c'est d'abord l'abandon du français au profit d'un slogan en anglais (la loi Toubon n'interdit pas l'anglais pour les noms commerciaux ni pour les slogans, hélas). Même des entreprises françaises de premier plan utilisent l'anglais.
> Snobisme, suivisme, ou réel besoin ?
> 
> C'est aussi l'abandon de marques locales ou nationales au profit de marques mondiales, souvent pensées depuis et pour les États Unis. voire par exemple la disparition d'une marque comme Gemey. on commence par accoler le nom américain (Maybeline), on cite les deux à égalité, puis l'ancien nom passe en arrière plan, puis disparait.
> ...


Tout à fait d'accord.
Mais je persiste à penser que MacDo n'est pas le meilleur exemple en termes publicitaires - culture de la bouffe en Europe oblige, je pense qu'il reste des différences entre les states et ici sur la teneur du message publicitaire. Nike m'aurait semblé un meilleur exemple (avec par exemple l'intrusion forcée et réussie de l'imagerie du basket NBA dans des pays de footeux)


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> L'américanisation...





			
				Jean-Marc a dit:
			
		

> L'américanisation...





			
				iKool a dit:
			
		

> L'américanisation de notre société ...




Pinaise, les nioubes..... 
Prenez exemple sur SM....



			
				SM a dit:
			
		

> des photos...


----------



## supermoquette (18 Octobre 2005)

Un mauvais exemple est toujours un bon exemple, just do it


----------



## Hippocampe (18 Octobre 2005)

L'américanisation est un processus que l'on peut questionner pas Qui ? Comment ? Quoi ?

Qui ? : qui sont les agents de l'américanisation.?
Cela peut être des institutions, des fondations, des entreprises, des réseaux (exemple bourses, stages aux USA, autre exemple les voyages que les publicitaires français faisaient aux USA dans les années 50 pour découvrir et apprendre les méthodes "marketing" et publicitaires utilisées là-bas)
Pour ce qui est des entreprises, elles peuvent avoir des stratégies d'implantation différentes selon les aires culturelles.

Comment ? : quels sont les mécanismes (vecteurs, instruments...)
Le mécanisme d'américanisation possède plusieurs dimensions : une dimension technologique (elle est capitael), dimension économique (décliné en financier, industriel, commercial, publicitaire).

Quoi ? : Quelles sont les valeurs véhiculées ?
L'imaginaire américain (les stéréotypes ?) des sociétés non-américaines a sa propre autonomie (et ne correspond pas forcément à la réalité). 
En vrac: supériorité téchnologique, capacité de produire et diffuser à grande échelle, efficacité (existe l'idée que les USA sont le lieu du professionnalisme), notion de Liberté que porte en lui le pays (pourquoi plus qu'ici hein finalement, nous aussi on a eu notre Révolution ?, la culture "majoritaire" du pays, mais également la contre-culture américiane en sont porteurs), idée de l'initiative, de l'optimisme et de l'enthousiasme (regardez tous ces c*** qui s'auto-congratulent à la fin des réunions ?), de la tolérance (moui ?), individualisme, idée du "self-made-man" (auto-formation, liberté d'entreprise).
Quand on met tous ces stérérotypes les uns à côté des autres, on se demande quelles sont les origines de cette "mythologie".
Le western n'a-t-il pas joué un rôle ? N'est-il pas un vecteur de nombres de ces valeurs ?
On oublie aussi que des aspects de la civilisation américaine sont occultés (ex. que c'est une société très conformiste qui fonctionne sur le mode du commmunautarisme)

Il existe différents stades dans le processus: le premier stade est la copie pure est simple, le deuxième, est celui de l'imitation avec l'idée de "ressembler à" (ex. Johnny Halliday dans les années 60), enfin le troisième stade est plus subtile et c'est celui de l'adaptation (on prend en compte la réalité du pays : ex. les publicitaires dans les années 30 notamment, qui alors qu'il tentaient désespérement d'appliquer à la lettre les techniques publicitaires américaines depuis le début du XXe siècle, ont compris que la réalité économique de la France, différente de celle des USA où un marché de masse existait déjà, ne le permettait pas)

Pour terminer, un dernier exemple, celui de la poupée Barbie, largement inspirée de la Pin-up américaine, me direz-vous ? Pourtant elle a une origine allemande (qui a donc été occulté) ; elle est née dans les années 50 et était au départ destinée à un public adulte  ; rachetée par Mattel (société US donc) qui en a fait un produit destiné aux enfants. Il s'agit donc d'une américanisation d'une démarche européenne.

Allez un deuxième exemple, masi cette fois sur les phénomènes de résistance à l'américanisation: en 1949, une loi est été adoptée visant à moraliser le contenu des lectures pour enfants ; indirectement cette loi a eu un effet protectionniste en limitant l'importation des Comics puisque c'était une forme de BD beaucoup plus adulte que la BD franco-belge ("étranglée" par la Morale). Donc elle a favorisé la désaméricanisation le BD franco-belge.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2005)

je vais manger macdo , je ne bannie pas nike, ni chrysler ni autre qui vient de usa , 
personellement je ne suis ni pour ni contre   l'am&#233;ricanisation ou l'anti-am&#233;ricanisation  , 
par contre que cela peut m'agacer que dans les ecoles les prof d'histoire ou d'economie 
 bourrent les cranes au nos enfants sur ce sujet et de maniere pejorative

le monde ne  s'arrete a l'europe et a l'amerique
 l'asie et  l'afrique existent aussi et pas seulement quand on parle des vacances  sous les palmiers


----------



## Hippocampe (18 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vais manger macdo , je ne bannie pas nike, ni chrysler ni autre qui vient de usa ,
> personellement je ne suis ni pour ni contre   l'américanisation ou l'anti-américanisation  ,
> par contre que cela peut m'agacer que dans les ecoles les prof d'histoire ou d'economie
> bourrent les cranes au nos enfants sur ce sujet et de maniere pejorative
> ...



Et oui, c'est ce qu'on appelle l'anti-américanisme primaire, très répandu en France...


----------



## Mediterranneo (18 Octobre 2005)

Messieurs,

Pour ceux qui ont du temps et de la disposition de lire son travail, c'est avec plaisir de lire vos remarques ou critiques:

1) un fichier s'appele: TM (dossier complet de l'américanisation)
2) un fichier s'appelle: instruction (ses attentes)

Bonne lecture


----------



## Hippocampe (18 Octobre 2005)

Bon allre moi je vais en lecture...


----------



## Foguenne (18 Octobre 2005)

Je clôture ce sujet,  allez relire ceci.  

Nous n'accepterons aucune polémique sur cette fermeture. Vous avez eu un peu de temps pour vous exprimer sans que ça dégénère, il est temps de fermer.


----------

